# Pine job



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Got my first pine flooring job for my pine flooring. The mix was pretty cool, some wide and then narrow runs plus some blued pine with beetle tracks. The wife loved the look and if mama's happy - everyone's happy!!


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks great and I love the patterns in the wood. You did a great job.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the floor, it looks great. I only wish it was in my house.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks good from what I can see. I would love to see some better pics that weren't so pixilated.

What kind of finish did you use?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks great JP!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

That looks awesome! If you have any more pics. you could show us that would be great! oh and quick question how wide are the big ones? Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ditto what Big Dave said. I bet it looks great though.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> Looks good from what I can see. I would love to see some better pics that weren't so pixilated.
> 
> What kind of finish did you use?


 
Mr frick'n camera. :laughing:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Mr frick'n camera. :laughing:


This forum doesn't have the appropriate smillie to convey my thoughts right now.:no:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> This forum doesn't have the appropriate smillie to convey my thoughts right now.:no:


:laughing:, I think I know anyway. Leo, quit picking on Dave :lol:.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Daren said:


> :laughing:, I think I know anyway. Leo, quit picking on Dave :lol:.


 
He brings it on himself.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You don't have to hang out at CP to know BD is photo gizmo-challenged.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

He was right though. The floor photos were heavily pixelated. Probably not the fault of the camera or operator. More likely compressed at the highest setting before posting to save space on the server.

Still, he's easily teased :laughing: 


The have the correct icon Dave, you could always use this one.

 :furious: :furious:  :2guns: :bangin: :hang:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, I apologize on the pics. I used the wrong camera and it is one of the early versions of digitals, pretty poor pixels... The widest boards are 12", then some 10, 8 and 6. It was a great time mixing and matching different sizes and looks. I wish I had some better pics, I used some beetle tracked boards that looked like birdseye in pine, really neat. The beetle tracks were the only thing against the clear pine background that blue stained. We mixed in some streaked blue stained boards and the couple just loved it. They had some pics of pine flooring from some real antique homes and wanted to duplicate it even though their house was only 3 years old. I'm going to try some other pics here.. There we go, much better. The dotted board is the one I'm talking about. It made for a nice break in the transition between rooms


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Here some other better pics. Just need someone that is better with computers than me. Which is pretty much everyone...


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

The finish is neat stuff, pricey but it worked great. It's actually a all natural whey based stain and clear made by a company in vermont. The homeowner said they covered 850 square feet and didn't even have to open a window, no violitile fumes at all. Plus it dried in about 60 minutes.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice looking floor. What is the name of the finish?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wonder what the wear resistance would be with a finish that eco-frinedly.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I bet it sounds lovely to walk on it with boots


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I think I found what they used.

http://www.vermontnaturalcoatings.com/VNCFloor.html


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

looks like a top shelf product, dave.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've never used it or even heard of it until now. I use a Green product called Bona Kemi Mega. It's also low VOC. It has an odor but it's not offensive. We regularly coat 1500 sq ft and up and never have a need to wear mask or open windows. It also dries fast.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Dave-That's the stuff they used. They were very happy with it and the owner said the stain seemed to spread without any blotching etc. I think he said it ran around $65 per gallon but probably if they had bought in bulk it would run cheaper. I'll be curious on how it holds up too.


----------

